# I was told I was too expensive....



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
I had the opportunity to bid on this lot as a seasonal and I did. I bid it at $5,800.00. for plowing, salting and sidewalks. The site is just under an acre but its not straight plowing. There is a lot of back dragging and going around parking stops. The middle lot is split into two with a guardrail down the center. 
Operating hours are 6:00 am -6:30 pm. Although there are a few people there 24 hours a day. The lots need to be plowed and salted. Shovel and clear the sidewalks. 
There are multiple loading docks and large trash compactors that need to be cleared. Gotta clean fire and emergency exits.
It requires cleaning before 5:30am due to delivery trucks doing deliveries throughout the day.
During the day the lots are packed. I'm figuring on multiple returns to keep thruways clear and salting the entire thing with a final cleanup after the company hours.

I was told I was way too expensive. The guy who was doing it was basing it at $2,900.00 for the season but usually only charged $1,900.00. He retired and that's why I got the opportunity to bid. I have to include everything for the season including salt. The only thing that is not included is snow pile relocation and off-site snow removal.

Please give me your input.

Thank you!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tell them he was luck to have some old guy to putter around. Not that this lot is on the open market ,he's going to have pony up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I think your price was too low.... but what the heck do I know....


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, just what I needed. As long as I know I'm not out of line.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, I dont know how many events you have in a season but I just pulled out the calc & not including salt,Here I would charge/bid $6000 & with salt of lot & walks $8000 plus TAX! They were real lucky to have the old guy doing it for that, but time for reality, I'd tell them good luck on finding a good company for that price!


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

hey bro i think that was also low bid but i guess location dictate prices


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

A rough est without seeing it in person and going by the picture and what you said, 

My bid would have been around $8,500.00 for everything for the season.

Now if I really wanted it I would drop it to between $7,000.00 and $7,500.00

But no lower than $7,000.00 

At least that is what I would go for a price here in CT for something similar.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't think I could have asked for more lol. Thank you for the responses. Only time will tell If I get it back once they see some other numbers.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a ton of seasonal and your price was not at all to much. Let this guy do it for that price, he must need practice.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Had some old guy come in and take one of my accounts. I do a few other of their sites and he was 60% less then my seasonal. I have done it for 3 years previous and he used to do it a long time ago and I was told he does not have many accounts and I think he does it to keep busy, But after salt, calcium and gas alone he is not making not much money at all. I told them I can take over if it does not work out. That is they sign a 3 year contract with annual percentage increases that is. Good luck and hopefully you get the account.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

MWSAI;1513717 said:


> I didn't think I could have asked for more lol. Thank you for the responses. Only time will tell If I get it back once they see some other numbers.


The fact that I'm told my prices are too high every once in a while only affirms that I'm not some lowballer doing sub par work.If life was perfect and people were polite and just acknowledged your bid proposal and just said THANK YOU,instead of rudely saying you're too high, the world would be a nicer place to live.Anyway,don't fret,there's always another lot to bid.Good luck.


----------

